# Relogin issue with xfce



## -Snake- (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm in FreeBSD 10.3 with slim and xfce. I have a issue with relogin in xfce. In xfce I press logout and I'm back to the slim screen. I type my name and password and then the screen set gray, with only the mouse working.

My /etc/rc.conf is:

```
hostname="hal9000"
keymap="spanish.iso.kbd"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
slim_enable="YES"
oss_disable="YES"
```
It's not a slim problem because i did try with gdm and i have the same problem.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2016)

What does your ~/.xinitrc look like?


----------



## -Snake- (Jun 22, 2016)

I need reinstall, I think that crash system because I mix a lot of binary packages with a lot of ports.

Anyway, the .xinitrc was:

`exec xfce4-session`

Thanks anyway.


----------

